# Cavs, Powe reach 2-year deal



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> There were a half-dozen playoff caliber teams willing to sign Leon Powe and wait for his surgically reconstructed left knee to heal, but the forward who had been such a big hit in Boston ultimately decided he wanted to team up with an old AAU buddy -- LeBron James.
> 
> Powe traveled to Cleveland on Tuesday to have his knee examined by Cavaliers team medical personnel, with the expectation that he will sign a two-year, $1.77 million deal Wednesday.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

what a deal, but for some unknown reason, i feel Lebron still doesnt have enough help to get over the Boston and Orlando


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> what a deal, but for some unknown reason, i feel Lebron still doesnt have enough help to get over the Boston and Orlando


I think Mo Williams and a 17/8 Shaq is enough. Not to mention the fact that they have West, Parker, Moon, Varejao and Z in supporting roles. However, I don't think it will happen. I expect a LAL/BOS rematch in the Finals this year, and it will be awesome.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think Mo Williams and a 17/8 Shaq is enough. Not to mention the fact that they have West, Parker, Moon, Varejao and Z in supporting roles. However, I don't think it will happen. I expect a LAL/BOS rematch in the Finals this year, and it will be awesome.


How come you stopped doing your roster depth chart every time a transaction happened? That's been a bbnet summer staple for years.


----------

